# Conformation Critique: 12 year old Kiger Mustang Gelding



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, he appears to have a weak back, built somewhat downhill also. Feet need to be trimmed, as hard to say if he toes out in front, due to over due re -set or conformation.
He is standing too off in back to really 
What is his breeding?


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@Smilie, Kiger Mustangs are from herds with a high percentage of spanish bloodlines. 

I'd expect him to do well on trails. 

Good points: his hooves look like typical good mustang hooves, he has a nice shoulder, good bone, and a nice length and set of neck.

I also assume he is not set up well and suspect he does not stand quite so wide behind naturally and that his legs are basically straight.

I'd not expect him to do well with jumping or collection due to little angulation in the hind end. That along with his downhill build would probably make it difficult for him to do more than very basic dressage. A straight hind end makes it hard for a a horse to bend those joints enough to get the hind end underneath to get over a jump or to collect.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks to have a nice front end - assuming that front on pic is just because of the pic angle being skewed, not that his lower legs are valgus at the knee(knock kneed) & turned out! I presume it's also just the way he's standing that he looks so base wide in the hind-on pic. But I too would be concerned about jumping a horse with hind legs that 'posty'. The rump high business is quite minor looking, but this will cause his back to be a little weaker than 'ideal'. As jumping is hard on horses, I wouldn't plan on doing it on a horse without good back strength & hind end/legs to start with. So... I'd forget about eventing with him & stick to trails & some low level dressage - he might have a problem collecting himself, be unable to physically, so be aware & don't try to force him into 'outlines' if doing dressage.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He has some conformational quirks. But, I have a friend with a Kiger, born in the BLM holding pens, and thus mare is a bit quirky too. But ,man! Is she a goer on the trail!!!
He looks to be that type. Just love him for the sturdy guy he is.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing <3


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

Low level everything is pretty much where we will likely hang out.  Jumping will be very low level, if anything. 

Will be interesting to see how his topline develops with regular work & learning how to use himself correctly. He's been carting 8 year olds around in lessons and they don't exactly insist on correctness.  My trainer will, however!!

Oh, and working on getting farrier out ASAP!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

WOW! I love your guy! I have a mustang right now, he's just perfect! 
To be honest, his feet/legs and head are my favorite things about him! My guy has the same, it's all mustang traits!
I'd imagine he will be very good at trail, my mustang will do anything to be able to go out on a trail ride/in hand walk, climb any hill or dirt mound and clonk over any fallen tree limb. 
Mustangs will work their little heart out for you and once you get their trust you can do about anything with them. 

He does seem to have a weak back, but that could be from the lack of being worked properly....

BTW, His mane is beautiful, don't ever cut it.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Is that right hind a club foot or just the picture? 

He's got such feminine eyes. ♡


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> @Smilie, Kiger Mustangs are from herds with a high percentage of spanish bloodlines.
> 
> I'd expect him to do well on trails.
> 
> ...


 know what Kieger mustangs are, and was just giving a conformation critique, as asked.
Yes, one would assume he would make a sensible trail horse, given his background.
That does not mean he doe snot have conformation flaws, that affect athletic ability, and I thought that is what conformation posts are about.
His hip is short, and his front legs have several concerns for me, even if they do have good bone. He appears both back at the knees and to have off set knees
While \nature, culls according to the survival of the fittest, it doe snot test a horse to staying sound under work.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Smilie, you asked "What's his breeding," so I think that's what gottatrot was responding to. His breeding is that he's a Kiger mustang, from the Riddle HMA.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Smilie, you asked "What's his breeding," so I think that's what gottatrot was responding to. His breeding is that he's a Kiger mustang, from the Riddle HMA.


Yes, I think ' Wild Horse Annie', was instrumental in saving them, having them being recognized as an isolated population, with little outside blood, form the original Spanish blood.
The book is a very good read, for anyone that has not read it.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

GMA100 said:


> BTW, His mane is beautiful, don't ever cut it.


Any mane saving tips? Right now I have it braided, nothing fancy. I'd love to leave it loose/natural, but it gets horribly twisted and tangled!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Any mane saving tips? Right now I have it braided, nothing fancy. I'd love to leave it loose/natural, but it gets horribly twisted and tangled!


lol I comb my guys mane out about 3 times a year and it is just as long, or longer than your guys..... what I've figured out is that combing will pull hairs out, but if you just finger comb it, and are careful not to pull to much hair, then it should be fine! My guy is out in about 35 acres of land, with some pasture, a pond and about 3 acres of oak trees, and I still wonder how I haven't ever found a knot in his hair!:grin: 
My sister also has a mustang and he doesn't have the long mane gene at all, his mane is about the same length it was when we got him about a year ago. I almost had to roach my guys mane when I got him because it was in such terrible shape, now a year later it is sliding off his neck!!!


What you could try is Mane n Tail conditioner, that seems to work well for MY long thick hair!:eek_color::grin::grin:


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

One of our (workplace) stallions, a Selle Français. 



I assume the Friesian stallion has as much hair as well and couple of mares and geldings have quite the mane. None of them are never braided. I apply mane and tail detangler and brush through.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm not one to believe letting horse's conformation restrict them from doing things, as long as they move comfortably. A horse either can jump, or cannot, they either have the endurance to run long distance, or they don't. Any horse can do low level dressage, most important thing is their mentality, whether they enjoy it or not - other things you can train.

My coach once had a huge French Trotter who's conformation was all wrong, what she said. It took some time to get him collect himself and get his hindquarters underneath him to canter - later came piaffe and passage. After that horse could also jump.

Your boy is lovely and I'm looking forward to following your journey


----------

